# Externes Schema inkludieren



## Niki (3. Aug 2005)

ich habe folgendes problem:

ich habe 2 verschiedene schemen (oder schemas, weiß die mehrzahl nicht) die jedoch gemeinsame elemente haben, die ich jedoch in einem externen schema auslagern möchte, nun möchte ich diese elemente in den schemen inkludieren und die sourcen mit dem jaxb-compiler generieren lassen, jedoch sollen die ausgelagerten elemente in einem anderen package liegen... ich hoffe ihr versteht mein problem

1.) ist das überhaupt möglich

2.) wenn ja, wie???? :roll: 

Danke im voraus!!!!!


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Aug 2005)

warum nicht?

lies mal die abschnitte in der Doku zum JWSDP zum customizing durch, ggf. könnte auch schon ein eigener Namespace für die "gemeinsamen" zu einer Trennung führen


----------



## Niki (3. Aug 2005)

die Doku zum jaxb hab ich mir schon durchgelesen, bin nicht wirklich schlau daraus geworden, werd das mal mitn namespace probieren

ps: danke für die verdammt schnell antwort !!!


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Aug 2005)

```
<xs:annotation>
   <xs:appinfo>
       <schemaBindings>
         <package>meinpackage</package>
       </schemaBindings>
   </xs:appinfo>
</xs:annotation>
```


----------



## KISS (3. Aug 2005)

@bg auf welche frage hast du geantwortet?

@niki
schemata kann mann ueber namespaces importieren


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Aug 2005)

war nur ein beispiel für eine "Annotation", mit der man das JAXB Quellcodeerzeugungsprogramm etwas modifizieren kann


----------



## Niki (4. Aug 2005)

Danke für die tolle Hilfe, hab es auch beinahe geschafft, hab nur mehr folgendes Problem. ich habe die packages in jedem einzelnen schema über die schemaBindings gemacht, jedoch nimmt er nicht das komplette package:

schema1:

a.b.c.d.e

schema2:

a.b.c.d.f

schema3:
a.b.c.d.g

und generiert wird dann:

package vom schema1:

e

package vom schema2:

f

package vom schema3:

g


beim Generieren hab ich kein package angegeben, nur in den schemen definiert

Bitte um Hilfe!!!!

Danke


----------



## Niki (4. Aug 2005)

Brauche keine Hilfe mehr, hab den Fehler gefunden, hab das jxbackage tag falsch verwendet, funkt jetzt einwandfrei


----------

